# Practically speaking, how do we "improve" upon our baptism?



## Jash Comstock (May 1, 2012)

I am speaking of question 167 of the WLC. I'm not quite sure what it means by "improve" upon our baptism. I guess this is a two part question. First, what is the definition of "improving upon our baptism"? Second, how does one do that practically?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (May 1, 2012)

Jash:

First of all, WLC 167 itself answers these questions:

Q. 167. How is baptism to be improved by us?
A. The needful but much neglected duty of improving our baptism, is to be performed by us all our life long, especially in the time of temptation, and when we are present at the administration of it to others; by serious and thankful consideration of the nature of it, and of the ends for which Christ instituted it, the privileges and benefits conferred and sealed thereby, and our solemn vow made therein; by being humbled for our sinful defilement, our falling short of, and walking contrary to, the grace of baptism, and our engagements; by growing up to assurance of pardon of sin, and of all other blessings sealed to us in that sacrament; by drawing strength from the death and resurrection of Christ, into whom we are baptized, for the mortifying of sin, and quickening of grace; and by endeavoring to live by faith, to have our conversation in holiness and righteousness, as those that have therein given up their names to Christ; and to walk in brotherly love, as being baptized by the same Spirit into one body.

Secondly, perhaps this article that I wrote might help: New Horizons.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Jash Comstock (May 1, 2012)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Jash:
> 
> First of all, WLC 167 itself answers these questions:
> 
> ...



Yes, I understand that the WLC expounds the idea, but I wasn't understanding the gist of it, and how to do it practically. Your article was a great help


----------

